# Future chicken addict [emoji7]



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

My new daughter was brought into the world last night, I immediately went on a shopping spree, also went on a mission looking for any clothes with chickens or ducks on them for babies


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow!! Congrats she’s beautiful!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!!!Your best Christmas present ever!!!What's her name?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations! How beautiful! And alot of work ahead!


----------

